# Arrangement - Sally Gardens



## bracalea (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone this arrangement of Down by the Sally Gardens? Really want to sing it but can't find the arranger/arrangement.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bracalea said:


> Does anyone this arrangement of Down by the Sally Gardens? Really want to sing it but can't find the arranger/arrangement.


I am always willing to help, alas I have to register.......


----------



## bracalea (Apr 24, 2015)

It's a link to Robert Merrill singing Down by the Sally Gardens


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bracalea said:


> It's a link to Robert Merrill singing Down by the Sally Gardens


I did try yo search on You Tube, alas only one time Mr Merril only with piano.


----------



## bracalea (Apr 24, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I did try yo search on You Tube, alas only one time Mr Merril only with piano.


You can hear a sample of it here: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Documents/298221 
WOOP!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And this info, from wiki you must have read also I guess?

Musical settings

The verse was subsequently set to music by Herbert Hughes to the traditional air The Moorlough Shore (also known as "The Maids of Mourne Shore") in 1909.[1] In the 1920s composer Rebecca Clarke (1886-1979) set the text to her own music.[8] The composer John Ireland (1879-1962) set the words to an original melody in his song cycle Songs Sacred and Profane, written in 1929-31.[9][10] There is also a vocal setting by the poet and composer Ivor Gurney, which was published in 1938.[11] Benjamin Britten published a setting of the poem in 1943.[12] In 1988, the American composer John Corigliano wrote and published his setting with the G. Schirmer Inc. publishing company.[13]


----------

